# I would love some pictures drawn or edited! (:



## eventerwannabe (Jun 10, 2009)

So, I dont have any edited or drawn pictures of Bear, so I do not know how (I know, what a lame excuse, haha). I would love some done! 

Please put your signiture or something on there so no one thinks that I did it! I want all ownership to go to you, the artist!

Let me know what type of picture(s) you would like and I will put them up. 

I have pitures of just Neo, Neo and I, Neo and I undersaddle, pretty much everything. I do photography, so if I dont have the picture, then I can take it (unless its undersaddle).


Please help me out guys!!

<3 Neo&Nerissa


----------



## ThatNinjaHorse (Jul 26, 2009)

I'll have a go at editing for you. I dont mind what kind of photos, ive started tack removal so i dont mind if its an under saddle photo, but probably include some without tack because i cant promise anything


----------



## eventerwannabe (Jun 10, 2009)

Thank you so much Ninja!!

Here are some pictures:









































































Ill attach a "few" more in a minute. Feel free to use whatever ones you want and do whatever you want to them


----------



## eventerwannabe (Jun 10, 2009)

Here are more:


----------



## ThatNinjaHorse (Jul 26, 2009)

Do you have any larger ones? They need to be really clear too. You can send links/email if you like


----------



## eventerwannabe (Jun 10, 2009)

FOR ANYONES INFORMATION!!!

I have owned Neo for about 4 1/2 weeks. I bought him in the condition he is in, skinny and bad toning. If you're curious as to why, let me know. Please dont give me a hard time about his weight, it is getting better "/


----------



## ThatNinjaHorse (Jul 26, 2009)

my last post must have come through at the same time as yours ...


----------



## eventerwannabe (Jun 10, 2009)

ThatNinjaHorse said:


> Do you have any larger ones? They need to be really clear too. You can send links/email if you like


For the undersaddle stuff, that is the best I got. ),: So sorry! I wont be able to get new riding shots that are not video stills for another 2-3 weeks. I can get some lunging shots tomorrow, if you could like some of those.

If your wondering why I cant get new riding shots, its because he is under weight and has horrid toning, so im not going to ride him until he gains more weight and he gets more muscle tone (lots and lots of lunging with side reins "/)


----------



## ThatNinjaHorse (Jul 26, 2009)

Yeah lunging pics would be great!


----------



## eventerwannabe (Jun 10, 2009)

ThatNinjaHorse said:


> Yeah lunging pics would be great!


Sweet! I will get some tomorrow when im lunging him.

I dont remember if I already attached this one (im also attaching all of my favs, so feel free to practice with mine or anything!):


----------



## jackieebitu (Aug 1, 2009)

wow your horse is so cute!
woul u like me to do a collag or an edit for you


----------



## eventerwannabe (Jun 10, 2009)

jackieebitu said:


> wow your horse is so cute!
> woul u like me to do a collag or an edit for you


I would LOVE that! 

P.S: I am posting lunging pictures in just a little while (it might be tomorrow though, as im being a lazy bum). We had him in side reins today so he looks SUPER!


----------



## jackieebitu (Aug 1, 2009)

okay , i will get working on that now 
any particular writing on it ? x


----------



## jackieebitu (Aug 1, 2009)

what your horsess namee x


----------



## eventerwannabe (Jun 10, 2009)

Nope, I dont mind the text, put what you want 

His name is Bear and his show name is Polar Express. My name is Nerissa and also go by Nissa


----------



## jackieebitu (Aug 1, 2009)

ok  x 
it willb on in bout 10 mins!


----------



## jackieebitu (Aug 1, 2009)

here theyare, 
hope youu likee :


----------



## eventerwannabe (Jun 10, 2009)

I LOVE THEM!!!!! 
Thank you sooo much! They are amazing


----------



## eventerwannabe (Jun 10, 2009)

^^ I would LOVE to have this one drawn/painted!


----------



## Icrazyaboutu (Jul 17, 2009)

I tried to draw the third picture in the last post.... but it sucks. here it is anyways.


----------



## ThatNinjaHorse (Jul 26, 2009)

Heres the one i edited. I didnt do a very good job on the tack removal, and i didnt remove the boots, ive never done them and when i attempted i couldn't get the shape of the leg right, i hope you dont mind.
Let me know what you think, if you like the background etc


----------



## eventerwannabe (Jun 10, 2009)

I LOVE THEM!! 

That drawing is so beautiful 

And I love the edit Ninja. I dont mind him having his boots on, no worries at all 

Thank you both sooo much! 


PS: To anyone how has looked, im going to keep this as my edit thread for myself, I dont see the need to post a new thread every time I get new pictures and clog up the board, so this is what im going to use


----------



## eventerwannabe (Jun 10, 2009)

*bump*

*[:*


----------

